# Winter Cold and Rough Water Fishing--- Florida Fisherman ll Style



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Winter Cold and Rough Water Fishing--- Florida Fisherman ll Style


Traditionally January fishing tends to be cold and rough:

But in Florida January fishing can be really HOT!


The Florida Fisherman ll is ready, and so are we.
Let's go!



We will be targeting Mangrove Snapper, Vermilion Snapper, and Red Grouper. Will, first mate on the Florida, makes sure we are ready. When Will talks, we listen:

Often night fishing on the Fabulous Florida Middle Grounds and Vicinity is outstanding. Night lights are really appreciated:

Let the fights begin:



Talk about 'HOT'!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Day time fishing is just as 'HOT'!










Can't help but wonder where they have been and where are they going:

Why is Florida known as the Fishing Capital of the World? Even in January:






Traditionally January fishing tends to be cold and rough.
Cold, rough, and FANTASTIC!




Talk about 'FANTASTIC'? How about coming home... In the money?

What an honor sharing our Florida with you.
Catch the action in this action-packed video, 
Winter Cold and Rough Water Fishing---
Florida Fisherman ll Style!






A special thanks to Captain Dylan Hubbard and Mister John Martin for making this report possible.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Brrr. That looks cold, much too cold for me.:shifty:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Tell me about it...


----------

